# New Pics with diffrent color interior & clean engine



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I took the aztec red interior and made it graphite to match the wheels 

The engine bay will be going through the same when 
I get my body work done


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

look how low this 1.5 " drop sits


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
I still say you should 'graphite' your front 'grille' or whatever they call the plastic between the headlights.

Seth

P.S. What camera did you use in the end?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Graphite!! Graphite!! Graphite!! Pics just DONT do that car justice...trust me.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Looking Good! Get rid front plate if possible..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish we could do that man....but its ill eagle. 

Bobby, team serious meet this week should be at Pep's place again.

By the way Bobby, you should throw on the Halos and let me make your stock headlights stealth....come over to the dark side.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> *Looking Good! Get rid front plate if possible.. *




I wish I could 






sethwas said:


> *Nice,
> 
> P.S. What camera did you use in the end? *





Koadk cx 4230


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Looks good bro, even though i never cared for the b14 body style. I always felt the 99 se-l was best looking b14 imo, love your car sweet ride man...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bad ass... a white SEL, what i wish my b14 was very nice selrider... the interior looks hot.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Car is looking good. I like the interior color and those wheels do bring out the car well.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i kinda like it too. how close is it too the color of the wheels?
wanna share with me which primer/color/clear combination you used? and brands?

oh, and did you sand before primering?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I stripped the whole se-l wheel down to bare metal..

then sanded with a dry 180 then 320

i hit it up with black dupi-color primer then graphite then clear coat all made by dupi-color for wheels 

The color is far from looking like the se wheels


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

lmao.
my bad man.....i meant about the interior..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

lol

same setup same wheel paint so its a match


----------

